# Horse Riding Lesson



## mehvelle (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi there, we are moving to Dubai this month summer and my 5 year old is desperate to start horseback riding lessons.	

I know nothing about horses or Dubai, are there riding schools? Is it to hot to ride? Is 5 to young to start? Help!


----------

